# Bottleneck or FPS problem



## Prasoon (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey,
Yesterday I bought MSI Gtx 1070 Gaming X graphic card, Enjoyed it.
But after seeing its potential here- MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8 GB Review | techPowerU
I stunned because I was happy that I got this card that is capable of burning huge fps out of it even in the GTAV like shown on above thread.
It says 105.2 fps at 1920*1080.
Then I checked on my system with fraps, but I only got 60-65 sometime 40-45 at rush area.
I also test benchmark provided in GTAV setting, same result.
Then I realized that I don't have proper monitor for my card, means I have a 32 inch old HD ready TV at 1360*786 native resolution with 60hz refresh rate.

Note:- Above benchmarking I crarried out at 1080p(on another TV which is FHD).

So, I turned of V-sync
Still not passed that 65 fps at both resolution on both tv(both are 60hz though).

I don't know what is stopping my card to gain that performance level which was reviewed by above thread in every game.
Is it my moniter/tv problem or Mobo/Processor bottlnecked card's preformance?

P.S- I don't know much about this "bottleneck" thing. As I only learnt(little bit) it in my computer science classes.

Please help, I paid more than my salary and yet not satisfied.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2016)

Post your full configuration , (which also includes PSU)


----------



## Prasoon (Oct 13, 2016)

I5-2500k
Intel dz68db mobo
corsair G550M 80 plus bronze psu
16 gb 1333mh ddr3
llyod 32 inch hd ready tv
circle ballistic keyboard
logitech hyper fury g402 gaming mouse
CM masterbox 5 cabinet with custom 4 led fans at 1600rpm
500+1tb WD HDD
F&D g530x speakers.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 14, 2016)

FPS of games in independent of the TV/ monitor you are using. Actually in case of your monitor which is HD ready, you should get more FPS as the native resolution would be lower.

On the issue of getting lower FPS, comparing with the standard review benchmark is always contentious, there are different setup; although getting half fps than the benchmark is very odd. Here is reddit link which has the same issues as your. You can read the comments from their to understand better. MSI 1070 Gaming X - Is this the normal performance in 1080p? : nvidi

It is better for your to run the benchmark and check 3D mark, Uniengine scores to match with review benchmark.

Also make sure that your drivers are stable and up to date ( though i think you might be using the latest stable NV drivers)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 14, 2016)

I think its better to upgrade to the latest skylake CPU.

Budget -32K

Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 -2500,
Cooler Master Hyper 212X -3000.
TOTAL -32,000.

Intel Core i5 6500 can be used in 2 different ways
Overclocking & non-overclocking

But in order to OC it you have to use Z170 motherboard only.

H110,B150 or H170 motherboards don't have/support overclocking capabilities.

Yes stock cooler is not enough for OCing the i5 6500 using Z170 board.

[FONT=&amp]Use this OC guide for Gigabyte Motherboards: GIGABYTE Z170 Non-K Overclocking Guide - Overclocking.Guid

Use this Bios for Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H : GIGABYTE GA-Z170-D3H Non-K OC BIOS - Overclocking.Guid

Flash the above bios and use the above guide to OC your i5 6500. Don't forget to use good CPU cooler and a dedicated GPU since onboard iGPU gets disabled while overclocking i5 6500 using modded Bios. Okay. Gud luck...
​
[/FONT]


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think its better to upgrade to the latest skylake CPU.
> 
> Budget -32K
> 
> ...



^^^ You high bro


----------



## warfreak (Oct 18, 2016)

GTA 5 is very CPU intensive and it is expected to perform worse on SandyBridge/IvyBridge CPUs especially dual core i5s.

You have a considerable bottleneck if you are using a GTX 1070 with an i5 2500k. This could be alleviated by overclocking the CPU. An i5 sandybridge overclocked could go toe to toe against any modern game. 

That being said, I wouldn't recommend upgrading just yet. Since you have carried your CPU till 2016, might as well wait it out till 1H 2017 for Kabylake processors. An upgrade to skylake will fetch you better performance but your CPU is still good enough for most 2015/2016 games.

Also you are getting 60+ FPS mostly so that is still good enough. FPS dips in the 40s especially in games like GTA 5 is normal and even some of the beastliest PCs can dip below 60 FPS sometimes.

To sum up: Yes there is bottleneck. No you don't need to worry as long as your performance isn't lagging. Wait till Jan 2017 and upgrade the rest of your CPU with a 1440p monitor.

EDIT: Is it possible for you to return your card? GTX 1070 is more of a 1440p card and you are not even using 1080p. I would suggest you rather return the 1070 and get your self a 1060 or RX480(More than suffice for 1080p) and use the saved money to get a decent 1080p monitor.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 18, 2016)

warfreak said:


> GTA 5 is very CPU intensive and it is expected to perform worse on SandyBridge/IvyBridge CPUs especially dual core i5s.
> 
> You have a considerable bottleneck if you are using a GTX 1070 with an i5 2500k. This could be alleviated by overclocking the CPU. An i5 sandybridge overclocked could go toe to toe against any modern game.
> 
> ...



@OP

Listen to this wise man! I agree with every single point of his!


----------



## Prasoon (Oct 24, 2016)

Updates- 
Now I own
ASIS VX279H-w monitor
And Deepcool Silent Assassin 2 cpu cooler
Will buy cpu-mobo-ram in 2017.
Now everything works perfect.
At 100% cpu gpu load temp is 59c and 68c max respectively.With 60 fps at GTAV at ultra, only MSAAx4 down.(V-sync off)
And Battlefield runs at 156 FPS at ultra.(V-sync on)
Metro Last light 60 fps(V-sync on) but my cpu temp at high only at this game by 74c at max once then 71c and then 68c(I think no problem here either 74c is also normal for this card but too high what other games gave.)
*No bottleneck either as I can see CPU all core works at 100% simultaneously with GPU at 100% load.*
Monitor is awesome I will stick to it for some years as I don't need/want 1440p or 144hz monitors.
The Only problem I am facing these days is I was unable to overclock my 2500k with dz68db mobo as this mobo is not good at doing this.
Basically I don't need overclocking but gave it a try and failed.
Thanks for all for such a great advice.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

wow dude, congratulations. But what was the problem again? You were getting low fps cause of high temps??


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2016)

Prasoon said:


> corsair G550M 80 plus bronze psu



Are you sure? Cause it doesn't exist.


----------



## warfreak (Oct 25, 2016)

Good to know your problem got resolved 



Prasoon said:


> Monitor is awesome I will stick to it for some years as I don't need/want 1440p or 144hz monitors.



That's what they all say.  



Spoiler



But once you experience 1440p or 4k, you won't go back to 1080p  

Also 144hz Gsync is experience of a lifetime. 60hz feels rudimentary after experiencing gsync.


----------



## baccilus (Oct 26, 2016)

Wasn't Direct X 12 and Vulkan supposed to reduce CPU overhead? Maybe before our 2500K actually becomes obsolete, newer Direct X 12 and Vulkan optimized games will give it a new lease of life


----------

